# Sorry, another looking at buying type thread!!



## Frankb (Feb 19, 2020)

Bonsoir,

I've got my eye on a mk1 225 with 150k on it what are the major pitfalls I need to watch out for when looking at it?

It's had a new cambelt and pump recently dash is all good.

It has a good service history and looks pretty good from the pictures only a couple of months MOT and between that and the high mileage should I be concerned?

It's the BAM engine as well.

Any help is appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Frank, Welcome to the TTF.
Make sure you have the garage receipt for the cam belt change, if not reduce price by £500.

My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A in the UK now.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## Frankb (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks for your quick reply, it's a coupe 2003.

It has a stage 1 remap and ramair filter he reckons about 250bhp but no dyno printout.

He says he has all the receipts I'll obviously check and confirm.

The mot checker shows if its failed its on thinks like lights not working etc but it's happened a few time maybe bulbs or indicative of electrical issues?

Cheers.


----------



## Frankb (Feb 19, 2020)

Btw daz1669 I can't reply to your PM as I'm not grown up enough yet lol. But feel free to PM me details and price and location etc. Also some pics. Cheers.


----------



## daz1669 (Sep 2, 2018)

Is there a reason I can't get on market place through the app, if I delete the app can then log in, if I try go through Google just returns to app, any explanation in a language understable by someone who uses spanners for a living much appreciated 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

daz1669 said:


> Is there a reason I can't get on market place through the app, if I delete the app can then log in, if I try go through Google just returns to app, any explanation in a language understable by someone who uses spanners for a living much appreciated
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Hi, I can confirm you have access, no idea about the App, but it appears you will have to delete your cookies in Google & the TTF
Bottom of TTF page there is a "delete all cookies"
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

